# Connexion imprimante sur serveur d'impression freebox



## pracolas (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche à connecter ma canon i865 sur le port USB de la freebox, mais lu tuto sur free ne concerne que les PC.

J'ai téléchargé les drivers sur canonfr et installer le .pkg, mais j'ai l'impression  d'avoir essayé toutes les config dans "ajouter imprimante" du "système" et rien ne marche.

Quelle est la bonne méthode?

merci


----------



## pracolas (27 Juillet 2008)

Bon, j'ai trouver, il faut utiliser la methode socket.

Par contre, comment utiliser le driver canon (i865) que j'ai installé juste avant: je n'ai le choix que du "Gutenprint" comme gestionnaire qui m'a l'air être générique...


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2008)

bonjour , je cherche aussi a brancher mon imprimante sur ma freebox afin de pouvoir imprimer de n'importe quelle machine ... ou as tu trouver un tuto ?

*MA CONFIG
*_
derniere freebox v5 (je crois) // routeur linksys //  Macbook tiger +2  pc window xp pro et une imprimante laser samsung scx 4200_

merci beaucoup , je retourne a mes recherches 


Une petite recherche ? J'ai donné la réponse vendredi dans un autre fil sur le même sujet !


----------



## Manuberthet (19 Octobre 2008)

Après avoir Googleliser à mort le web pendant des mois pour imprimer à partir de mon mac (PowerPC G5 10.4.11) sur mon imprimante (canon i865) brancher sur le port USB de ma freebox adsl , j'ai trouvé ! (joie) 

voici le lien à télécharger : 
http://sourceforge.net/project/down...e=gutenprint-5.2.0-rc1-ub.dmg&use_mirror=garr

Ensuite je décris ma manip : 
Après décompression du fichier télécharger "gutenprint-5.2.0-rc1-ub.dmg", je lance l'Install.
J'ai redémarré l'ordi après installation.
Ensuite -> menu Pomme -> Préférence système -> Imprimante et fax ->
Ajouter une imprimante en appuyant sur "+" ->en haut sélectionner : Imprimante IP -> 
Protocole : HP Jet Direct - Socket -> Adresse : mafreebox.freebox.fr
Imprimer via : Canon et je selectionne dans le listing : Canon i865 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.0-rc1.
Puis : Ajouter.

Et voilà !
En espérant que vous trouverez votre imprimante dans le listing proposé.


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2008)

ton lien ne donne sur rien .... 
ce site affiche les versions et renvoie bien sur sourceforge et lance le téléchargement ....

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

merci beaucoup pour ton petit tuto !


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2008)

ouarf ... l'install c'est bien passée mais aucune impression ne se lance ...  remarque , j'ai branché ma freebox sur le deuxième boitier ( le boitier tété  ) c'est censé marché aussi quand même !

je continue mes tests ... on va voir


----------



## Satoral (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Pour installer une imprimante partagée sur la Freebox, brancher l'imprimante sur la prise USB de celle-ci puis  chercher sur internet, télécharger puis installer la dernière version de Gutenprint (actuellement : 5.2.3. Voir http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php)

Après installation aller dans Safari à l'adresse http://127.0.0.1:631

- Cliquer sur "Ajouter une imprimante"
Nom : mafreebox.freebox.fr
Lieu : n'importe quoi
Description : n'importe quoi

- Cliquer sur "Poursuivre"
dans le menu déroulant choisir "Internet Printing Protocol"

- Cliquer sur "Poursuivre"
dans URL écrire : socket://mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100

- Cliquer sur "Poursuivre"
Choisir la marque de l'imprimante

- Cliquer sur "Poursuivre"
dans la liste que donne Gutenprint choisir le fichier correspondant à l'imprimante

- Cliquer sur "Ajouter une imprimante", le système demande le nom et le mot de passe administrateur.

c'est terminé.

Hope it helps...


----------



## gametrips (22 Mars 2009)

Satoral a dit:


> c'est terminé.
> 
> Hope it helps...



Excellent tuto mais malheureusement, ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

Au moment de la saisie du pseud et pass, rien ne passe. J'ai essayé avec tous le comptes, admin compris, rien a faire. En dernier recours, j'ai même activé le compte root et ai paramtétré un mot de passe..... toujour le même topau. Je suis sous firefox 3 , ca pourrait avoir un rapport ? sinon, visiblement, je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas, si qq a une idée....:rose:


----------



## gametrips (22 Mars 2009)

bon, finalement, tout est ok.

Alors, chez moi pour passer cette étape :

 <<Cliquer sur "Ajouter une imprimante", le système demande le nom et le mot de passe administrateur.>>

il a fallu :

1) Activer le compte root
2) Créer un mot de passe pour ce compte
3) Redémarrer
4) Refaire la procédure et indiquer les user et pass : root / mon pass.

Voilou, si ca peut aider qq...


Ben moi, ça va m'aider &#8230; À déménager ce topic dans le bon forum : "Internet et réseau", parce qu'on ne parle pas d'un problème d'imprimante, là, mais bien d'un problème de "connexion réseau" !


----------



## Ben05 (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai aussi le même problème pour ce qui est du nom d'utilisateur et du mot passe dans CUPS : Impossible de le faire accepter.
Tu peux m'expliquer ce qu'est le compte root ?
Merci.


----------



## sushiprod (25 Juin 2009)

Hello tutti !

chez moi pas de soucis d'identification, par contre rien ne sort !

pas de message d'erruer, rien, maisvraiment rien du tout .. une idée.?

J'ai essayé d'autre methode, comme le classique menu pomme>pref Systeme>imprimante
mais pareil, sois c'est un message d'erreur (l'imprimante ne repond pas) soit il ne se passe rien.

j'ai une freebox V2, je me demander si ce n'etait pas un pb de port ouvert..
si c'est cela, quelle methode utiliser?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Akril (19 Janvier 2010)

Manuberthet a dit:


> Après avoir Googleliser à mort le web pendant des mois pour imprimer à partir de mon mac (PowerPC G5 10.4.11) sur mon imprimante (canon i865) brancher sur le port USB de ma freebox adsl , j'ai trouvé ! (joie)
> 
> voici le lien à télécharger :
> http://sourceforge.net/project/down...e=gutenprint-5.2.0-rc1-ub.dmg&use_mirror=garr
> ...


Super merci.
Ca a fonctionné pour moi


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Mars 2010)

Ici aussi, ça marche


----------



## Delaville (25 Mars 2010)

J'ai bien suivi les indications de Manuberthet et je le remercie

Depuis mon mac mini (Mac OS X Tiger) : Tout est ok, ça marche
Depuis l'Emac de ma mère (Mac OS X panther) : J'ai bien fait la même config mais lorsque je je lance l'impression, dans la fenêtre de l'imprimante j'ai un message : "will retry in 10 seconds" ensuite 15, 20 et 30 et là ça reste bloqué sur 30.
Sur le portable de mon père (Snow Leopard), c'est la même chose.

Est ce que je me suis trompé quelques part ? où est ce ma config qui n'est pas bonne
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## LH31 (18 Avril 2010)

Akril a dit:


> Super merci.
> Ca a fonctionné pour moi



Pour moi ça marche, mais lors de l'impression, l'imprimante prend le papier, et se met en pause, même en la relançant elle se remet en pause et le papier reste à l'intérieur. Que faire ??
merci de votre réponse


----------



## LH31 (2 Mai 2010)

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.
Chez moi la procédure fonctionne nickel, mais bloque à 17% (le chargement de 0 à 17% se fait en une seconde). Je ne vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème. Merci d'avance.


----------



## LH31 (22 Août 2010)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Chez moi la procédure fonctionne nickel, mais bloque à 17% (le chargement de 0 à 17% se fait en une seconde). Je ne vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème. Merci d'avance.



petit up, j'ai pareil.


----------



## Tchak (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je lance le serveur d'impression CUPS à l'adresse http://127.0.0.1:631 et que je cherche à ajouter ou modifier une imprimante (Printer > Add printer) , il ne se passe strictement rien !? (Pourtant CUPS semble fonctionner, par exemple Server > View error log marche bien).

Je cherche à connecter une imprimante sur ma Freebox en USB pour qu'elle soit accessible en Wifi mais il semble que j'ai un problème avec CUPS je n'arrive pas a configurer mon imprimante (Je peux changer son nom dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et Fax ... mais pas indiquer socket://mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100 je n'ai pas accès a ce champ ! Ni dans CUPS qui pourtant prends bien en compte les modifs sur le nom faites dans les préférences systèmes.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Merci d'avance 

(je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.4, CUPS 1.4.4, j'ai installé Gutenprint mais cela n'a rien changé. Je me demande si c'est pas un problème de droits quelconques...)



Satoral a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour installer une imprimante partagée sur la Freebox, brancher l'imprimante sur la prise USB de celle-ci puis  chercher sur internet, télécharger puis installer la dernière version de Gutenprint (actuellement : 5.2.3. Voir http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php)
> 
> ...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Mars 2011)

Bon, j'ai réussi -je ne sais pas comment- à résoudre ce problème sur ma freebox v5, mais depuis j'ai migré vers la v6 et le problème est revenu. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## Letabilis (28 Mars 2011)

J'ai posté un tuto sur ce topic ... en espérant qu'il puisse t'être utile


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Mars 2011)

Merci, ça a marché!


----------



## jp.w (14 Avril 2011)

Le serveur d'impression sous la freebox V5 allait presque de soi et vous trouvez jusqu'ici le descriptif .
Avec la freebox V6 REVOLUTION, il y a une autre procédure sous mac. Je n'ai vu personne en parler. Aussi vous expliquerai-je comment je me suis pris.

Pour commencer, branchez votre imprimante sur une des prises USB de la Freebox V6
au menu pomme, passer aux Préférences, de là cliquez sur *Imprimantes et fax* et là choisissez *nouvelle imprimante*.
Sur la fenêtre qui se présente alors, choisissez l'onglet *Windows*.
cliquez sur *WORKGROUP, freebox* et ensuite sur l'*imprimante *qui apparaît alors. Choisissez parmi les onglets du bas *Sélectionner le logiciel de l'imprimante* en usage dans la liste qui se déroule.
Terminez l'opération en cliquant sur *Ajouter* et le tour sera joué. Ça marche... Avis à tous les freenautes adeptes de la Révolution V6 sous mac. Courage à tous,
jp.w


----------



## grego77 (3 Juillet 2011)

ben moi ca marche pas!!
sous administration CUPS 1.4.7, lorsque je clique sur add printer, une fenetre s ouvre en me demandant le nom et le mot de passe!! de quoi j en sais rien..
Au secour...


----------



## NatRi (28 Décembre 2011)

J'ai le même problème, j'ai inséré les identifiants de ma freebox, rien ne va... De l'aide svp


----------

